# Religion, Humanity, Vaping, and this Forum



## Lingogrey (22/9/17)

Being passionate about many topics and having been involved on a few forums pertaining to 'those', it seems that religious discrimination and slandering almost always plays a role in human interaction. Except on this forum. 

I almost find it unbelievable that (according to anything that I've seen in my 2 years on the forum) members on this forum have never 'judged' the choices / questions of others (based on their religious beliefs, as it pertains to vaping), but have rather genuinely tried to question and to understand. Also, in some cases that I've seen, members have offered religious 'blessings' / 'prayers' to each other, without necessarily sharing the same faith. 

As an agnostic person (but also as someone who finds an incessant attack on the faithful as disrespectful), I find that to be very inspiring and admirable. Thank you to all here for showing that humanity can still be respectful and tolerant.

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 6 | Winner 29


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/9/17)

Well said @Lingogrey

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Roodt (22/9/17)

I fully concur, and very well said. Keep up the good will and respectful interaction fellow vapers. 
Ps, since becoming a forum member, i hardly ever browse gevreetboek anymore due to the positive energy i see and receive on the forum.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## The_Ice (22/9/17)

Yeah, it's the unwritten Ecigssa motto : "don't smoke, and don't be a £@€$"

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 3


----------



## Marzuq (22/9/17)

yeah this is certainly a special group of people.
At the end of the day this place exists to bring together people who share a passion for vaping. 
So here vaping comes first. And before that... respect for each other.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (22/9/17)

Exhibit A right here... I've shared religious experiences, thoughts and ideas openly. I greet fellow muslim brothers by the islamic greeting and offer congrats and condolences the same. I greet the non-muslim folk with the same respect and jovial cheer of my nature. Not once have I been insulted, judged, disdained or even frowned upon... But it doesn't even stop there. I've never been tiptoed around out of fear of disrespect and that's what makes all the difference. It's easy to be politically correct through avoidance and abstinence... But to be able to interact, joke, laugh and play without offending anyone... I have to say that's quite special.

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 7 | Winner 6


----------



## Mida Khan (22/9/17)

Lingogrey said:


> Being passionate about many topics and having been involved on a few forums pertaining to 'those', it seems that religious discrimination and slandering almost always plays a role in human interaction. Except on this forum.
> 
> I almost find it unbelievable that (according to anything that I've seen in my 2 years on the forum) members on this forum have never 'judged' the choices / questions of others (based on their religious beliefs, as it pertains to vaping), but have rather genuinely tried to question and to understand. Also, in some cases that I've seen, members have offered religious 'blessings' / 'prayers' to each other, without necessarily sharing the same faith.
> 
> As an agnostic person (but also as someone who finds an incessant attack on the faithful as disrespectful), I find that to be very inspiring and admirable. Thank you to all here for showing that humanity can still be respectful and tolerant.



And this why I'm proud to be here

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/9/17)

@Amir and everybody else, this is how it should be in a forum such as this - the common denominator is our passion for vaping. Anything else is just like a hair color - I have no issue with your hair. 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (22/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Amir and everybody else, this is how it should be in a forum such as this - the common denominator is our passion for vaping. Anything else is just like a hair color - I have no issue with your hair.
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great cause I have no hair

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 16


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/9/17)

Amir said:


> Great cause I have no hair



That is a color mate - transparent 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (22/9/17)

Yeah gotta love this forum and the members as a whole, truly a great community to be apart of

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Amir (22/9/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> That is a color mate - transparent
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No mate... Its a blank... a canvas... open to interpretation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (22/9/17)

So from what I am reading here, and experiencing on the forum, if we could turn the whole world into vapers, humanity would at last start acting intelligent?

Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3


----------



## kev mac (23/9/17)

Lingogrey said:


> Being passionate about many topics and having been involved on a few forums pertaining to 'those', it seems that religious discrimination and slandering almost always plays a role in human interaction. Except on this forum.
> 
> I almost find it unbelievable that (according to anything that I've seen in my 2 years on the forum) members on this forum have never 'judged' the choices / questions of others (based on their religious beliefs, as it pertains to vaping), but have rather genuinely tried to question and to understand. Also, in some cases that I've seen, members have offered religious 'blessings' / 'prayers' to each other, without necessarily sharing the same faith.
> 
> As an agnostic person (but also as someone who finds an incessant attack on the faithful as disrespectful), I find that to be very inspiring and admirable. Thank you to all here for showing that humanity can still be respectful and tolerant.


I have stated before that if this forum were a microcosm of our world we'd live in a utopia.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/9/17)

The fact that @Lingogrey is comfortable to openly state that he is an agnostic, is testimony to the high level of tolerance of the members of the forum.

I'm am always wary to reveal the fact that I am an atheist to others. Most people I meet seem to be offended by my lack of belief/faith. This is truly confusing to me, as I am not at all offended by their beliefs. How could I be ? They are their beliefs !

This is a great forum. Vaping and stopping smoking, is at its heart, and yet it has become a community.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft (23/9/17)

This forum always seems more like one HUGE friend group than a message board, and with all the toxicity on social media its nice to have a place that's accepting and always prepared to welcome newcommers!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## fbb1964 (16/8/20)

Interesting thread. BTW my 2 cents. Personally I think the true culprits of shit stirring are 3 topics. Guaranteed to cause mostly instant mayhem. Religion, politics and especially in SA it's Rugby. These are personal beliefs hence the reaction. I happen to be Christian but I have friends that are Muslim, agnostic or even Buddhist. The trick is to not get into these topics in the first place and avoid it if possible. Personal conflict guaranteed especially if any form of extreme views are detected.
I won't try and change your views but I also expect the same in return. It's called mutual respect. Try the opposite and I can guarantee you will regret you even tried. Hence me not venturing there in the first place myself. So why bring it up in the first place then anyway. This is not a church or mosque or temple or groupie lounge it's a vape forum. I am sure there are millions of suitable spiritual retreats available if so required. Right?
I have reviewed the gulag re-education camp farcebook vaping groups in AU I won't revisit that. Found this forum by pure chance and must say it's been a joy since.
What I have also realised is that during the 22 years I've been away from SA things have changed. A lot! Last trip to SA was perhaps 6 years ago. And I'm not talking just bee, crime, corruption all the normal crap etc. The overbearing tyrannical cANCer PC culture fostered in SA have killed conversation and sharing views. Especially comedy. Saffas are traumatised and they don't even realise it perhaps. Omg am I saying or doing the right thing not to be seen as non pc compliant. And yes it's starting to happen in AU too.
Much less on this forum and that's what makes the difference. I have seen genuine questions, good solid advice all mixed with old typical saffa quick witty screaming funny comments and jokes.
And to be honest I have not seen that for a very long time. Especially in saffa farcebook. The topic always go back to vaping in some form and that's why this forum exist in the first place right.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (16/8/20)

fbb1964 said:


> The topic always go back to vaping in some form and that's why this forum exist in the first place right.



Not so. Sometimes it goes to air fryers.

Quite right, though. Social media in SA - probably worldwide - is incredibly toxic and this forum is a real refuge. Let’s face it, it’s easy to act tough with a smoke hanging out the corner of your mouth. Taking a massive pull on something shaped vaguely like a sex toy? Not so much.

I’ve yet to see any form of intolerance here and I can’t see it being allowed. That’s pretty damn cool.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (16/8/20)

and air fryers, don't forget the air fryer, the most venerated device on this forum next to a killer mod.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Room Fogger (16/8/20)

And @M.Adhir supper posts, no air fryer involved there, but I think after that load of chillies you will be able to fry air! And singe a couch or two if you happen to be sitting down while doing the frying.

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/8/20)

The morning after the chilli fest the air fryer is used for the fan function.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## swisscheese (16/8/20)

chilli fest meets vaping

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DavyH (16/8/20)

Ambulance please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/8/20)

Religion? Wait, what? Doesn't everybody believe in the flying spaghetti monster??????



But in all seriousness, apart from the hufflepuf crew, this is the greatest collection of humans on the internet in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (16/8/20)

Honestly, I think that comment is pushing it just a little bit


I don't think everyone here is human.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## CJB85 (16/8/20)

The_Ice said:


> Yeah, it's the unwritten Ecigssa motto : "don't smoke, and don't be a £@€$"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (16/8/20)

I often tell people here about this forum, even if they aren't vapers. I compare our forum which has over 10,000 members to the numerous FB groups in our town. I don't know how many people are on those FB groups, but Yzerfontein has only about 1,000 permanent residents, but 5,000 in total if one includes the holiday homes.

Yet in spite of, or perhaps because of, such a small segment of the population, the FB groups are highly toxic and I've learnt to keep my mouth shut about everything, because whatever I say can, and will, be used against me. Unless I wax lyrical about "our beautiful Yzer". More than that is deemed to be a personal criticism of anyone who lives here. Eish. Small town. Small minds.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked (16/8/20)

Actually there was a person on this forum who didn't like a funny post a pic) of mine, which had something to do with religion. I can't remember the post now and it wasn't about a specific religion. I guess wherever you go there will be someone who is offended by something. 

I'm very much an all-inclusive person. Quite frankly, I don't care what you do or what you believe in. All that I ask is that you don't try to change me. You live your life and I will live mine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/8/20)

*These Are My Principles.*

* If You Don’t Like Them I Have Others*
(attributed to Groucho Marx)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stranger (17/8/20)

“A mathematical formula for happiness:Reality divided by Expectations.There were two ways to be happy:improve your reality or lower your expectations.”

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------

